

Mark Cuban: The Future of Video on the Internet (from 1999) - sachitgupta
http://blogmaverick.com/2012/06/07/the-future-of-video-on-the-internet/

======
bradleyland
It's amazing how right, and wrong, Mark Cuban was. He correctly identified
several aspects of the video market over a 15 year period, although he was a
little optimistic with his timeline. IMO, timelines are the hardest part of
prognostication. It's easy to say "X, Y, and Z are going to happen." It's
much, much harder to say _when_ those things are going to happen.

It's also funny/interesting to read perceptions on how dominant everyone
anticipated Intel becoming. In the context of this interview, it really
becomes clear just how bad a job Intel has done at reaching the non-PC market.
Intel is still fighting to become the dominant player for devices like set-
top-boxes.

------
phamilton
Needs a date in the title. This is from 1999.

~~~
sachitgupta
Added the date. Thanks!

